

First Abortion Drone flight a success - MyHypatia
http://www.womenonwaves.org/en/page/5832/first-abortion-drone-flight--a-success--women-in-poland-receive-medical-abortion

======
jewbacca
Was this story removed? It has more points than several older stories
currently visible on the HN front page (and, for that matter, the next 5 pages
after that), which, as far as I know [0], means it should be listed on one of
those pages. But it's not.

\----

[0] [http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574](http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574)

------
intrasight
I think this is the coolest use of a drone I've yet seen

